# A tablespoon of molasses on her feed to get her to eat?



## DonnaBelle (Feb 23, 2012)

I am having a time with Felicia, my Nubian doe who kidded last Saturday with 4 kids!!  All the kids are fine, but I am having a time getting Mom to eat.

I mixed up some corn, BOSS, goat developer, calf manna and topped it with a tablespoon of molasses.  She is eating it right up.

How often can I put the molasses on her feed?  Will it hurt her at all? 

DonnaBelle


----------



## treeclimber233 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am no expert but I don't think molassas will hurt her.  It is an ingredient in some goat feeds.  once she starts eating you probably want to wean her off it asap so she doesn't start refusing to eat without it.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

Molasses won't hurt her at all.  Wet COB is a Corn Oats and Barley with molasses added.  Sweet feed is feed with molasses added.  MANY feeds have molasses added.  It is a perfectly safe ingredient AND it has iron in it, which is a good thing for a new mama to have.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 23, 2012)

All I can say is 4 kids!


----------



## elevan (Feb 23, 2012)

Give her a vitamin B shot, it'll boost her appetite and give her energy (which she needs with 4 kids!)


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Give her a vitamin B shot, it'll boost her appetite and give her energy (which she needs with 4 kids!)


ditto


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I am going to town today, I'll see if I can find some Vitamin B for a shot for her.

The molasses is working too.  SHe is eating really well now.  But you should see her, she's sooooo skinny across her backside.

I am hoping nobody sees her, you'd think I was starving her.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

If you can't find any Vitamin B shots, look into Goat preferred powdered probiotics, or something like that, It has supplements and vitamins in it. You could mix a scoop of that into her feed for a few days.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a good idea too.  I bought the big tube of Probios yesterday.  I didn't know I needed the gun to make it work.  DH took one look at it and said:  where's the gun? What gun? I ask.  

He looks at me and says" How are you going to get it outta the tube??  Well, guess what?  The wife of a building contractor who has seen and bought thousands of tubes of caulk, didn't realize I needed a "gun" to get it out.

I think I'm getting senile.....

PS: I just called my vet, gonna stop by and get some vit.B too....

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

we were at lowes the other day, looking for a caulking that comes in a tube that you can close back up, because dh said, "he only uses a little bit of caulking at a time, and those big tubes, don't come with caps on them, once you open them, they dry out and you have that waste."  Well, that was what he was saying.   I thought this was odd, surely not every time you open a big tube you  use it all.  but I was going with it. 

So we are looking for little tubes that have caps on them, then of course the a store helper comes by and asks what he can help us with, and we explain. I can tell by the way he is looking at my husband, that he feels sorry for him and is trying hard not to laugh. 
He turns around and pulls a small package off the shelf that has two caps in it. 

Well that was easy.  But I was personally, thinking, couldn't you just slip the thing into a bag or something? 


Anyways, that is my caulking story.  

Hope your doe, starts eating better and putting on some of that weight.  It is amazing how quickly they can loose weight and start looking really bad.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2012)

UPdate:  I stopped by my vet today and picked up a B-vitamin shot for Felicia, she has perked up and is out eating some brush DH drug up to the barn for her.  I will just be glad when she fills out some, she is so emaciated looking, it hurts me to look at her.

I'm pouring the feed and hay to her, I guess it will just take time.


DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 24, 2012)

It will just take time. Be steady on the feed, and don't panic and get carried away. She will go off feed again, if you push her too hard.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

Remember, she just had four babies.  She's going to take a while to get her pre-pregnancy figure back.   Only in this case, she needs to get into her fatty jeans not her skinny jeans.  She used up all her reserves just eating for 5.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 24, 2012)

It's going slow, but she does feel better.  For the first 3-5 days she just lay there on the floor of the stall.  

I have been taking her two girls and putting them up to another doe that freshened the same day.  She is in the milk stand, eating away and nursing two girls who are not hers. LOL.  She has lots of milk, and her two boys look like they're 6 months old but they were born the same day as Felicia's were.

I think that is helping out Felicia some...She's slowly but surely perking up.  She had her B shot today, and tonight I gave her some red cell.  

When she kidded last year for the first time, she had triplets.  This year it's quads.  Good grief, I'd be happy with just one...

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 24, 2012)

Poor dear.  Sounds like she was just plain too tired to eat.  I wonder if she needs some calcium as well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 25, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Poor dear.  Sounds like she was just plain too tired to eat.  I wonder if she needs some calcium as well.


Did you give her CMPK, I can't remember? 

If not, Maybe some CMPK or a couple rounds of calcium gluconate 23 %, injected sub-q would do her some good.   I would do 12 to 15 cc per location, and give her around 45 cc and then repeat several hours later.  It is OTC and available at feed stores, at least it is at ours. It is not expensive. Labeled for IV use. If is is a calcium issue they will normally respond within several hours. 

You have to love an over achiever.


----------

